

My hack for tonight: Made a script to convert vim themes to XCode4 format. - krig
https://github.com/krig/dotemacs/tree/master/xcode4themes

======
krig
This is the script, btw:
[https://github.com/krig/dotemacs/blob/1460ad50750f305ff4b1bf...](https://github.com/krig/dotemacs/blob/1460ad50750f305ff4b1bf5cab7e726377925943/xcode4themes/vim2xcode4theme)

It needs rgb.txt from the vim source, untabified. It doesn't understand cterm
codes, so console themes don't look good. And obviously not everything maps
1:1, so it's more of a process of creative interpretation that a port...

